# Need a beard soap/shampoo bar recipe



## DJayhawk

I really want to make a soap for use on beards.  It has to be able to clean the whiskers, but also moisturerize the delicate skin under the beard.

I've tried a couple of my soaps and they dried my whiskers out.  There are some people who say Grandpas Pine Tar bar is great for the beard. I am actually not opposed to trying a pine tar bar if I knew what other oils would help me achieve my desired results.  So I'm thinking it needs to be similar to a shampoo bar but mild on my face.

Anyone have any suggestions or recipe ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## new12soap

Yep, if you scroll all the way to the bottom of this page you will find links to other threads about beards and shampoo bars, that may help.


----------



## Lin

Check out the Genny's shampoo bar thread. Some there have said the bar is an excellent facial bar as well as shampoo, or ones who didn't like it as a shampoo loved it as a facial bar.


----------



## DJayhawk

new12soap said:


> Yep, if you scroll all the way to the bottom of this page you will find links to other threads about beards and shampoo bars, that may help.



I'm not seeing this thread.  What is it titled?  Or could you link to it please?

Is Gennys shampoo bar the title?

Thanks!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30946


----------



## DJayhawk

I really believe this is a untapped market.  I've seen 4oz bars of beard soap sold online for $12-14 a bar!  

So one I found has:Ingredients: organic olive oil, organic coconut oil, organic jojoba oil, castor oil, essential oil blend

The EO's used are lavender and thyme.  

So if I was to start experimenting with recipes, what would be a good suggested % of these oils?  When making a shampoo conditioning bar do I need to increase super fat (I've only made soap set at 5%)? 

Thanks again for any help


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Personally, I don't think in soaping that the "Organic" is so important for results - maybe label appeal, but a normal oil would also do the job.

I can't come up with a recipe using those oils that wouldn't be rather soft or too harsh.  The only hard oil is coconut, and as you want it to be gentle, lower would be better.

I'm with Lin - I don't think that a soap needs to be specific for beards.  Shampoo bars should work just as well


----------



## LanaBanana

On the wholesalesuppliesplus.com website, they share a publication each month. Check out the current one or maybe it was last month's issue. It is in Pdf format and the issue I'm referring to has beer soap on the cover. A lot of fun info in the publication. My point is, there are several pages talking about beard care, including beard oil and 'stache wax recipes. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seawolfe

I will +1 on the Genny's shampoo bar here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30946
Its a long thread that is worth reading, but the basic recipe is on page one. I learned a lot making this, and that a soap with cleansing of 0 or 1 still really does clean.
The Genny's shampoo thread can be tricky to find - be nice if it was stickied somewhere.


----------

